# Poundland HPT's?



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi ladies, 

You guys are probably sick of hearing my questions by now but I have another.  Would appreciate any of your comments.

I had 4day nat FET on 26th Jan, and a week later when AF was due I started bleeding heavily.  I bled for 2 days heavy, 1 day medium and 1 day lightly. On the light day (sunday) I took a test and it came back positive. I bought lots more, the initial test was a first plus, then I bought superdrugs own and also clear blue digital.  All came back positive.  The clear blue said 1-2 weeks. Yesterday before my official test I used my last superdrug test and it said positive. I went for my official test and explained about the bleeding, the nurse said it sounded like a chemical pregnancy but would need to check hcg.  They called last night saying that I was pregnant with a level of 86.5, they said this was normal for where I was (unsure exactly where that is?) and said that they were happy things were ok as long as i had no more bleeding.  I still had a clearblue test so took it just to enjoy the moment and it still said 1-2 weeks.  I had some Poundland tests so took one of those too and it was negative. I didn't worry too much as it hadn't been too long since i'd been to the toilet and i thought maybe the sample wasn't concentratd enough and said I'd do another first thing in th morning.  I did it with my first pee of the day today and it showed negative?   I am so confused and unsure if I am actually pregnant?   My nipples don't feel as sensitive doay and I am worried that although I still have a decent amount of hcg I am no longer pregnant.   So, to sum it up, all my tests are showing positive exept the Poundland ones, has anyone else found this to be the case or has my hcg level dropped so much that I am no longer pregnant and it's only the super sensitive ones picking up the remains of previous higher hcg?

I wish I could enjot this, I am scared to enjoy it incase it all gets taken away.    

Thanks

Nicola x x x x 

Ps, I had a look online and I 'think' these tests measure at 40miu, if this is the case and my hcg had indeed dropped, surely it wouldnt have dropped from 86.5 to less than 40 is a day, would it?


----------



## Mina-Moo (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Nicola
Sorry I've not got much experience in this so won't be much help.

Just wanted to send   and say I wouldn't have thought it would drop that much and as the clinic said they were happy I'm sure they would have a better idea than anyone else.

take care,    and   
Moo. x


----------



## nbr1968 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello - i am sorry you are feeling so confused - this is such a scary time.

In the absence of someone more knowledgeable coming along, I have used those tests (they are caled First Vue right?) and for me they were correct. I am sure they are able to detect at concentration 25mIU/ml (I am looking at the information contained in the pack now). 

For me the answer would be a second blood test after 48 hours to see if the levels are still doubling or are atleast going up 60% plus. Its the doubling rate rather than the actual number that matters. I was "pregnant"  last time for about 8 weeks but there was nothing growing in the sac/s in the end and I miscarried the "products of conception".

I hope you find the information helpful (I wish I could give you a definitive answer), and hope your levels keep going up - the HPTs will tell you, you are pregnant, while the progressive HcGs will tell you whether it is ongoing/viable etc....

best of luck
Nbr68xxx


----------



## mammamia12 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

Thanks for your responses

.Nbr68, so sorry to hear of your m/c.    It just doesn't seem fair does it after everything we've been through to get pg in the first palce. x

Moo, thanks for your   and kind words.


The brand I used was 'treate&ease' and it says Clear Rsponse Pregnancy Test.  They were manufactured by Shanghai Chemtron Biotech Co ltd and the uk distributor is OTL, WF10 1PA.  It doesn't give a customer service number or any indication of th sensitivity of the test........wish it was 6pm tomorrow so I knew the result.     

Update - did another and it says positive - checked all the pictures out on the link in the 2ww frequent questions and my definately is positive. I will steer clear of these from now on and tomorrow I will know the resullts of the hcg so will know either way.  Please keep your fingers corssed for me. x x


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya i just wanted to let you know i also used the 'treate&ease' tests and i got differnt results all the time and im now 28 weeks pregnant if i were you id use other tests as the 'treate&ease' are rubbish xxx
good luck xx


----------

